# Autoglym Autogloss Rinse



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone have it, and what do you think of it? I see it's practically the same product as Demon Shine. 
I already have Demon Shine and personally think it's a great product, it adds a really nice gloss to the finish. But I'm coming to the end of my 5L bottle now, and feel I'd like to try Autoglyms version + the Autoglym bottle will look better on my shelf as it will go with the rest of my 5L Autoglym bottles (that's really the reason I want it lol)

So yeah, has anyone used both and how do they compare?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah same sort of thing , cant really tell much in them myself

much more noticable results on a so so not detailed car vs a carefully looked after car


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Auto gloss rinse is a fantastic product. It's in a similar vein to the DemonShine stuff except you need far less like 50-100ml in a 500ml spray bottle (I use the AutoGlym branded ones). Spray on wipe over with sponge or mitt and then rinse off. Works on the wheels and glass too. 

One word of advice never let it dry on the paint as its a SOB to rectify and you will end up having to go over the car with a hand polish like SRP to get the marks off. 

Long the short though fantastic product and I use it every wash


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

steveo3002 said:


> much more noticable results on a so so not detailed car vs a carefully looked after car


Yeah it is very useful for cars that have been neglected. It makes drying so much easier. My car is far from neglected but it really does something for the colour of my car (Ford Imperial Blue) it's great for a quick wash


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Auto gloss rinse is a fantastic product. It's in a similar vein to the DemonShine stuff except you need far less like 50-100ml in a 500ml spray bottle (I use the AutoGlym branded ones). Spray on wipe over with sponge or mitt and then rinse off. Works on the wheels and glass too.
> 
> One word of advice never let it dry on the paint as its a SOB to rectify and you will end up having to go over the car with a hand polish like SRP to get the marks off.
> 
> Long the short though fantastic product and I use it every wash


I probably over do the Demon Shine, I just fill a spray bottle up and spray around the entire car, then jet wash it off, I don't dilute it. If the car is semi dry I usually wet it again before I coat it with Demon Shine 

I also use the Autoglym Spray Bottles. Do you have any trouble with the triggers sticking on stronger products? Like Clean All, Interior Shampoo etc


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

You could also try AS Aquawax - 15ml in 1lt of water. Spray on and then rinse off.

Good stuff and 5lts lasts forever.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I probably over do the Demon Shine, I just fill a spray bottle up and spray around the entire car, then jet wash it off, I don't dilute it. If the car is semi dry I usually wet it again before I coat it with Demon Shine
> 
> I also use the Autoglym Spray Bottles. Do you have any trouble with the triggers sticking on stronger products? Like Clean All, Interior Shampoo etc


Nope no issues with the triggers on the mentioned products only one that kills them is the Acid Wheel Cleaner.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm, must be dodgy triggers, I'll swap the triggers round with some that work properly and see if those do the same. They work fine again if I run water through them though


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well I ordered some in the end, it arrived today. I'm looking forward to trying it out  It smells pretty good, like some sort of aftershave lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol try mixing it with warm water instead of cold......

Nuff said... now try it


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

AllenF said:


> Lol try mixing it with warm water instead of cold......
> 
> Nuff said... now try it


I don't have any plans to try this product but your comment has got me intrigued. What difference does the warm water make?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahaaaaaaaa.
These things are basically designed for the "hot wax" at the commercial pressure washers. The warm water disolves it better leaving a better bond and this better finish. (Bit like snow foam it's works cold but works better when warm)


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been using Auto Gloss Rinse for nearly 15 years & it is great. Re the triggers, particularly when acid wheel cleaner is used. When I have finished I remove trigger & spray remains back into bottle then flush through with water from the bucket. I have now been using the same trigger on the acid wheel cleaner for years.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

When I've used Demon Shine, I've just used it neat. I'll mix it with hot water when I use it, thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So us the same stuff as the "conditioner" in AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Should imagine so


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got both "_AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner_" and also the newer "_AG Bodywork Shampoo_" which is the hi-foaming version that is "_free from any rinse aids or gloss enhancers_"according to AG's marketing blurb.

The new foamy stuff is pleasing to use and cleans well, but takes a lot of rinsing off the paint afterwards compared to the original Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, which just needs a hosepipe waved quickly over the car for all the dirty left-overs to quickly sheet and slide off the paint, leaving a fairly dry car.

So I guess that is the rinse aids doing their job ?.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> So us the same stuff as the "conditioner" in AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner?


I very much doubt it as Autogloss Rinse kills suds.

Plus the finish it leaves is far superior to the Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner. (Which by the way is a fantastic shampoo)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Just took delivery today of 5l today of rinse aid. The instructions say dilute 1:100 so that's 5 Mls in a spray bottle, sound right ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I use more 25-50 ml in a 500ml AG spray bottle


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've used it a few times now and it's far better then Demon Shine. The first time I used it, I used it neat (oops :wall: lol) as that's how I used Demon Shine before. It left stains in some places, so I had to go round with Rapid Detailer to remove them. And for the other times, I had around 150ml of product in a 500ml bottle topped with water. Still probably a little rich, but I had no problems with staining this time.

The water behaviour when rinsing is incredible from AGR, it's as though I've just waxed the car with a top quality wax and I'm giving it a rinse down straight after. I can't remember the last time my car was waxed (prob 10-12 weeks ago) but judging by the water behaviour before AGR it was almost dead.

Here's a picture of the water beading from the rain today. The car isn't clean (it's not filthy either) It was last cleaned a week ago today, lives outside and has covered around 500 miles since it's last wash, and it's still beading like crazy


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So Clarkey how do you apply exactly please bud ?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I use mine through a 500ml Autoglym Spray dispenser. Wash car, rinse, then cover the car with Autogloss, then rinse again and dry. It leaves a lovely finish too, it's brilliant


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent timing for the update was just about to order some. Now I definitely will.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I use mine through a 500ml Autoglym Spray dispenser. Wash car, rinse, then cover the car with Autogloss, then rinse again and dry. It leaves a lovely finish too, it's brilliant


So you don't use the whole bottle in one application and you don't spread the product at all ?:thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

No spreading and didn't use the whole bottle, I used around half (250ml). I just went round the car misting it on as if I were painting it, then once its covered just rinse it off. It can be used everywhere, Wheels, Glass, Plastics, Chrome ect


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I use mine through a 500ml Autoglym Spray dispenser. Wash car, rinse, then cover the car with Autogloss, then rinse again and dry. It leaves a lovely finish too, it's brilliant


You should try spraying it on and them using your wash mit to spread it about I find that gives a nice result and a lot more even.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll give that ago next time Nick, cheers :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No stress also means you use even less..


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

There is more info on the product and a video of it in use on our Professional site here: http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/autogloss-rinse






Any further questions please do ask.


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thinking about trying this as I do like a lot of other autoglym products. Could anyone recommend the best online seller for this. Thanks


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


>


Thanks clarkey you have just cost me money that look's awesome :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

James RX8 said:


> Thinking about trying this as I do like a lot of other autoglym products. Could anyone recommend the best online seller for this. Thanks


Would also like to know this :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bought 5 l from sgpetch.co.uk via eBay about 2 weeks ago £19.00 delivered.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Bought 5 l from sgpetch.co.uk via eBay about 2 weeks ago £19.00 delivered.


They are looking £30 on ebay


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Thanks clarkey you have just cost me money that look's awesome :thumb:


Lol It's a good buy, worth every penny :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Gone up a £1 now 20.45

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262106676344


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Gone up a £1 now 20.45
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262106676344


Plus £9.45 postage


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It says free express when I open it ?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ahh, you're from Northern Ireland, that'll be why the postage isn't free.

There might be an Autoglym distributer local to you that you can buy it from. Type your postcode in this link: http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/franchise


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> It says free express when I open it ?


It says free delivery but when you go into it says postage £9.45


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Ahh, you're from Northern Ireland, that'll be why the postage isn't free.
> 
> There might be an Autoglym distributer local to you that you can buy it from. Type your postcode in this link: http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/franchise


It said there is none lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

There is an autoglym Ireland Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/Autoglym-Ireland-348067251922224/


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> There is an autoglym Ireland Facebook page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Autoglym-Ireland-348067251922224/


Hufty that's in the south of Ireland I'm in the north buddy thanks anyway, Tho I might just buy it off Flebay


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Scoundrel this thread not sure if still relevant

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240543


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Scoundrel this thread not sure if still relevant
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240543


Just ordered it off the bay hufty thanks for the help buddy


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I've used it a few times now and it's far better then Demon Shine. The first time I used it, I used it neat (oops :wall: lol) as that's how I used Demon Shine before. It left stains in some places, so I had to go round with Rapid Detailer to remove them. And for the other times, I had around 150ml of product in a 500ml bottle topped with water. Still probably a little rich, but I had no problems with staining this time.
> 
> The water behaviour when rinsing is incredible from AGR, it's as though I've just waxed the car with a top quality wax and I'm giving it a rinse down straight after. I can't remember the last time my car was waxed (prob 10-12 weeks ago) but judging by the water behaviour before AGR it was almost dead.
> 
> Here's a picture of the water beading from the rain today. The car isn't clean (it's not filthy either) It was last cleaned a week ago today, lives outside and has covered around 500 miles since it's last wash, and it's still beading like crazy


Clarkey do you use a window cleaner after AGR because the beading on your window's :argie:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone used this and AS Aquawax .... and have any preferences as to drying aid as they are about the same money ?


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmmmm just seen this after ordering Sonax BSD....


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Hufty said:


> So Clarkey how do you apply exactly please bud ?


Unless Autoglym have modified the solution I belive you dilute Auto Gloss Rinse at 10 to 1. in a trigger spray.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Chaps...I got the chance to wash the 208 this afternoon while my little lad was asleep. so instead of applying the AutoGloss Rinse in the traditional manner I decided to see what it would do in the foam lance.

Now I have applied a certain new hydrophobic foam and been super impressed so wanted to see how the AutoGloss Rinse worked like this so I put about 150ml in a 500ml AutoGlym spray bottle and filled up with water (this was way to much I know but this was a test after all!!) I have been using it for years in the traditional method as might have said previously in this thread.

So the results shocked me first off it foamed up quite well and the entire car went white! Left it to dwell for a couple of minutes then literally just pressure washed it off....it left a lovely shiny surface with beading and sheeting not quite the same as the traditional method but interesting still the same...will try again next week and use less but first tests show it does work!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

andystevens said:


> Unless Autoglym have modified the solution I belive you dilute Auto Gloss Rinse at 10 to 1. in a trigger spray.


It is diluted 1 part Autogloss Rinse to 100 parts water, not 1:10

All the instructions are here: http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/autogloss-rinse


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> It is diluted 1 part Autogloss Rinse to 100 parts water, not 1:10
> 
> All the instructions are here: http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/autogloss-rinse


Yes this is right I just calculated the ratio i should have used in a 500ml bottle and I used 3 times too much  OOPS!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes this is right I just calculated the ratio i should have used in a 500ml bottle and I used 3 times too much  OOPS!


Yes, works out as 5ml in a 500ml :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> Yes, works out as 5ml in a 500ml :thumb:


Think you mean 50ml 

Been using at the stronger dilution for years....though


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

At 100:1 will last a lifetime


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I used it the other day for the first time using 2 different ratio's 100ml in a 500ml AG Spray Bottle & 50ml in a same 500ml AG Spray Bottle spraying 1 side of the car with the 100ml Bottle & the other side with the 50ml Bottle tbh they both worked fine and i did notice a real nice gloss on the car but the next night i checked the car under the street light beside my driveway and there was a film on the side where i applied the 100ml ratio but on the side where i applied the 50ml ratio it was fine, So 50ml in a 500ml Bottle or 100ml in a 1ltr Bottle this is what way i'll be using it because it clearly work's at these ratio's hope this help's


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

So 50 or 100ml is best in your test ? Me thinking I need to maybe order some. Well I do happen to have an empty spray bottle handy👍


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Reddaddy67 said:


> So 50 or 100ml is best in your test ? Me thinking I need to maybe order some. Well I do happen to have an empty spray bottle handy👍


50ml in a 500ml Bottle 
100ml in a 1ltr Bottle :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

AG are suggesting 5ml in 500ml bottle :doublesho


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> AG are suggesting 5ml in 500ml bottle :doublesho


5ml :doublesho don't they mean 50?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

sean ryan said:


> 5ml :doublesho don't they mean 50?


It's a typo


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Autoglym said:


> It is diluted 1 part Autogloss Rinse to 100 parts water, not 1:10
> 
> All the instructions are here: http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/autogloss-rinse





Autoglym said:


> Yes, works out as 5ml in a 500ml :thumb:





nick_mcuk said:


> Think you mean 50ml
> 
> Been using at the stronger dilution for years....though





nick_mcuk said:


> It's a typo


Autoglym state 1 part to 100 of water. That is what is also on their website. Going by this it is 5 ml in 500 ml of water.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> Autoglym state 1 part to 100 of water. That is what is also on their website. Going by this it is 5 ml in 500 ml of water.


I hope Autoglym come back on to put this right just to double check because 5ml doesn't seem enough but then again I would like them to confirm 1 more time 5ml to 500ml & 10ml to 1ltr


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I've used it a few times now and it's far better then Demon Shine. The first time I used it, I used it neat (oops :wall: lol) as that's how I used Demon Shine before. It left stains in some places, so I had to go round with Rapid Detailer to remove them. And for the other times, I had around 150ml of product in a 500ml bottle topped with water. Still probably a little rich, but I had no problems with staining this time.
> 
> The water behaviour when rinsing is incredible from AGR, it's as though I've just waxed the car with a top quality wax and I'm giving it a rinse down straight after. I can't remember the last time my car was waxed (prob 10-12 weeks ago) but judging by the water behaviour before AGR it was almost dead.
> 
> Here's a picture of the water beading from the rain today. The car isn't clean (it's not filthy either) It was last cleaned a week ago today, lives outside and has covered around 500 miles since it's last wash, and it's still beading like crazy


Maybe that's why the water beading has lasted so long the higher concentration you used 150 ml instead of 5ml to 5ooml but then if that works it's better than fading quickly,if I try it will try 50 or 100 ml to 500ml car looks great by the way


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ok i was speaking with mark from Autoglym and this was what he said when i asked him,

5ml in a 500ml bottle. The dilution rate is 1:100.
1ml in 100ml
2ml in 200ml
3ml in 300ml
10ml in 1L
etc

So that's that cleared up and everyone can understand the ratio's


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> It's a typo


Nope, the ratio is 1:100



sean ryan said:


> Ok i was speaking with mark from Autoglym and this was what he said when i asked him,
> 
> 5ml in a 500ml bottle. The dilution rate is 1:100.
> 1ml in 100ml
> ...


Yes, it really is 1:100 :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

sean ryan said:


> I used it the other day for the first time using 2 different ratio's 100ml in a 500ml AG Spray Bottle & 50ml in a same 500ml AG Spray Bottle spraying 1 side of the car with the 100ml Bottle & the other side with the 50ml Bottle tbh they both worked fine and i did notice a real nice gloss on the car but the next night i checked the car under the street light beside my driveway and there was a film on the side where i applied the 100ml ratio but on the side where i applied the 50ml ratio it was fine, So 50ml in a 500ml Bottle or 100ml in a 1ltr Bottle this is what way i'll be using it because it clearly work's at these ratio's hope this help's


Try it at the 1:100 dilution next. As you have noticed by using at a stronger dilution it will leave a visible film, which no one wants. It seems that at 1:10 the film is not visible, but the product is effective, and designed to be applied at 1:100. Give that a go and see how you get on. The results should be good, and the bottle will last 10 times longer!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> Try it at the 1:100 dilution next. As you have noticed by using at a stronger dilution it will leave a visible film, which no one wants. It seems that at 1:10 the film is not visible, but the product is effective, and designed to be applied at 1:100. Give that a go and see how you get on. The results should be good, and the bottle will last 10 times longer!


Will do buddy thanks :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

is it worth using warm water in the trigger spray? 

does it have any effects on glass or best avoided?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Dont know about warm water but it doesnt affect anything it just help's with drying and make's the car look glossier


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Given the recent interest in the product, we have started a thread in our section with the opportunity to sign up for a free product trial of Autogloss Rinse: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5075383#post5075383


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Im there


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Also put my name down for the sample, i was the 15th. :-D. 

But i live in Belgium so i'm doubting i will get a sample :-(


----------

